# Want to borrow a digital Temp probe



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone have a digital temp probe I can borrow for a few hours to calibrate my Reefkeeper Temp probe? I can pick up and drop off. (GTA)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah man I'll call you


----------

